# new 4x4 single, square-1 average WRs - Guangzhou Big Cubes Competition 2010



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

2WRs

4x4 First Round
Haixu Zhang: 
1 46.44
2 51.28
3 *35.40*
4 43.72
5 37.97

SQ1 First Round
Bingliang Li
1 12.41
2 14.72
3 11.53
4 15.58
5 18.40
avg = 14.24

SQ1 Final
Bingliang Li
1 12.94
2 11.21
3 14.52
4 14.27
5 11.77
*avg = 12.99*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't like you.
Jk, nice.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

LOL!
Haha Faz 

Lol his average sucked 

Edit: Also, I'm guessing he doesn't browse the forums, but if he does, congrats!


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 11, 2010)

Whoa, that was quick


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

oH damn, so Cohen lost his record? thats pretty freakin fast! wonder if we'll eventually get to sub 30 with 4x4x4... that would OWN!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> oH damn, so Cohen lost his record? thats pretty freakin fast! wonder is well eventually get to sub 30 with 4x4x4... that would OWN!!!



... You mean Faz lost his record. You do realise Feliks broke the record yesterday.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> oH damn, so Cohen lost his record? thats pretty freakin fast! wonder if we'll eventually get to sub 30 with 4x4x4... that would OWN!!!



Faz broke it yesterday, so actually Faz lost his record.

EDIT:Ok cool ninja'd


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> oH damn, so *Faz *lost his record? thats pretty freakin fast! wonder if we'll eventually get to sub 30 with 4x4x4... that would OWN!!!



fix'd

EDIT: double ninja'd


----------



## zachtastic (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought I read a thread somewhere that Haixu Zhang had, or was going to quit. ..apparently not yet! haha.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 11, 2010)

Hahaha, Faz lost his 4x4 single WR before the results were even posted on the WCA site.


----------



## Yichen (Jul 11, 2010)

you are just so fast...what is the time there now?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice sq1 wr too! (different person though )


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yichen said:


> you are just so fast...what is the time there now?



no jet lag between China and Singapore


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > oH damn, so Cohen lost his record? thats pretty freakin fast! wonder if we'll eventually get to sub 30 with 4x4x4... that would OWN!!!
> ...



as a matter of fact i didnt, because the ranking on the WCA web wasnt updated yet about it.... but its nice to know still, What was Zemdegs?


----------



## Yichen (Jul 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Yichen said:
> 
> 
> > you are just so fast...what is the time there now?
> ...




well...i know that...but there will sure be jet lag between china and ireland, so it is quite amazing for you to post this result at that time


----------



## Innocence (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > QCcuber4 said:
> ...



It was 35.5x(?)  only beaten by a smidgen.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > QCcuber4 said:
> ...



35.55 I believe.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > QCcuber4 said:
> ...


35.55 yesterday



Yichen said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Yichen said:
> ...


i'm spending summer vacations in China now


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 11, 2010)

wow that guys is pro...

what happened to that katchan person? Why isn't he going to comps? >.< I want to see his sub-12 avg done officially...


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > oH damn, so Cohen lost his record? thats pretty freakin fast! wonder if we'll eventually get to sub 30 with 4x4x4... that would OWN!!!
> ...





Inf3rn0 said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



wow... this stuff should be an olympic discipline no ****...


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> wow that guys is pro...
> 
> what happened to that katchan person? Why isn't he going to comps? >.< I want to see his sub-12 avg done officially...



idk if he went to the comp. maybe it's too far away from his home:confused: he should be defo a great challenge to other SQ1ers


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Hahaha, Faz lost his 4x4 single WR before the results were even posted on the WCA site.



That must've sucked.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, Faz lost his 4x4 single WR before the results were even posted on the WCA site.
> ...



I'm not sure he knows yet xD


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 11, 2010)

Waiting for reaction


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Jul 11, 2010)

and the comp is not finished yet.

there will be a lot of finals things in afternoon.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2010)

Please keep us up to date. I am interested to see how Haixu does in 3x3.


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Jul 11, 2010)

i think Bingliang just failed a little.

his avg is about 11~12, at least 13 normally.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Please keep us up to date. I am interested to see how Haixu does in 3x3.



there's no 3x3 in this comp they finished their lunch just now


----------



## blah (Jul 11, 2010)

Pang Pak Hin is supposed to break the WR average for 7x7x7?


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

no exciting news in 4x4 final


----------



## Roy_HK (Jul 11, 2010)

blah said:


> Pang Pak Hin is supposed to break the WR average for 7x7x7?



yes.he did a sub3:50 mean of 3 yesterday.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

Update: 
SQ1 Final: Bingliang Li avg12.99 WR


----------



## Forte (Jul 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Update:
> SQ1 Final: Bingliang Li avg12.99 WR



WAT


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy_HK said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Pang Pak Hin is supposed to break the WR average for 7x7x7?
> ...



he pop-ed


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2010)

Heh, nice one Haixu xD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Update:
> SQ1 Final: Bingliang Li avg12.99 WR



LOLWUT.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 11, 2010)

Update the details:
SQ1 Final:
Bingliang Li
12.94 (11.21) (14.52) 14.27 11.77 = *12.99*WR


----------



## Forte (Jul 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Update the details:
> SQ1 Final:
> Bingliang Li
> 12.94 (11.21) (14.52) 14.27 11.77 = *12.99*WR



bingliang is ossim


----------



## Roy_HK (Jul 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Roy_HK said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



yes....he phoned me 30minutes ago.He said he popped and the time was 5min something.The single is 3:57
He seems to be happy as he did well in 6x6


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 11, 2010)

Some nice recordss there
Well Simon still has his SQ-1 record


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmm, that's quite fast.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol @ 4x4.

Good to see Sq1 WR getting to where it should be.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 12, 2010)

Any videos on the 4x4?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 12, 2010)

What cube was used in the 4x4 single?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 12, 2010)

Aww, I figured I could still beat 14 in comp. Now I have to skip straight past 13 for WR <_>


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 12, 2010)

any vids from the comp??


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 13, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> any vids from the comp??





amostay2004 said:


> Any videos on the 4x4?



Same question any vids for the 4x4x4


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > any vids from the comp??
> ...



i'm looking forward to that too. it was said that more than one people had taken videos, but no one uploaded any vids


----------

